# 2007 Versa new battery and starter but will not start



## mecoldshore (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello,

I have a 2007 Nissan SL Versa. It started having issues turning over the other day. My battery is new so the noise it made seemed to be the starter. I replaced the starter but it still make the same noise. You actually can turn the car over now by activating the starter with a screw driver. 

I don't know if this video will show. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3DaqCavqkU

So, if you start it with a screw driver at the starter, if starts perfectly but now the car will not move. When you hit the pedal it bogs and it will not move.

Has anyone came across this?

Any help will be appreciated.

Chris


----------

